# Rescue organization



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Can I post about a specific rescue or owner? or better yet, if any one knows Oklahoma rescues well, could you private message me. I would like to research a particular person but I am not finding anything on the web myself so far.
Just doing research.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

No one? dang


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bumping this up for you. Hopefully someone will see it and be able to help you.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks , this lady might be interested in taking and training Sasha for drug /searches and such ,so I wanted to find out more before I do this. Sasha needs some work to do bad.


----------

